# Silver Bay foals



## ClickMini (Jun 3, 2011)

My baby, who has decided her barn name is going to be Renza, is a very unusual foal color. Her mane and tail are the same color as her body, but they do have a grayish hue to them, so MAYBE a silver bay??? I do hope so, it is my absolute favorite mini color. What color mane and tail have your newborn silver bay babies had? If she is not silver bay, I believe she will end up a liver chestnut, which is almost as good.




Put up pics, if you have them.





Thanks!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's my little silver bay guy, he'll be a week tomorrow.. His mane is darker than his tail and I do believe he will roan and go flaxen mane/tail like his dam:
















Here's his momma who is a silver bay roan:


----------



## Kendra (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a couple of ours over the past few years:






Max






Sunny


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 3, 2011)

I just love your momma horse, and she looks a lot like mine. My baby has a lot of white in her tail like yours. Her base color is very much like the color of Stepper's face. I guess I will have to wait and see! Your baby definitely looks like a roan from birth, just like Stepper's last foal did. This one doesn't show a hint of it yet. Yet again, however, time will tell!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 3, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> I just love your momma horse, and she looks a lot like mine. My baby has a lot of white in her tail like yours. Her base color is very much like the color of Stepper's face. I guess I will have to wait and see! Your baby definitely looks like a roan from birth, just like Stepper's last foal did. This one doesn't show a hint of it yet. Yet again, however, time will tell!


I actually looked at your pics last night at work (couldn't post tho) and was thinking that Copper and Stepper could probably pass as twins!


----------



## minimomNC (Jun 3, 2011)

Our only foal this year is a silver bay.

Here he is at about 10 days old.

And last Saturday at 7 weeks old and clipped


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 3, 2011)

Here are a couple of our silver bay foals at only a couple days old:











Both had very fine, dark manes and flaxen tails. I think it's the manes that throw people off. The manes become more obviously flaxen as they grow out:











The surest way for you to find out if she has silver is to clip a spot.


----------



## Shari (Jun 3, 2011)

this is Edda and she is silver bay











she was born with a silver mane and tail but as she got older, more white came in. Can see her shedding her foal coat on her legs, revealing the charcoal color underneath..






Now her mane and tail are a silver/white grey, though in the photos, they look white for what ever reason. Easy to see in person though.


----------



## wingnut (Jun 3, 2011)

We brought our silver bay girl home when she was 5 months old.






I had no idea what she was but got very excited when I realized that she had a LOT of gray in her mane:






When I first clipped her last year (and again this year), she clipped out a dapple gray:






I was warned she would not stay this way, and that advice was absolutely right. This is how she looks about 3 weeks after clipping:






Your little is one is sweetheart!


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 3, 2011)

Here are a few pics from today. I am definitely thinking Silver Bay now. Her mane color is the same that shows at the base of Stepper's mane and also her leg color. She looks a lot like some of the pics you guys have shown. What do you think?


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 3, 2011)

Wingnut, your filly's color is spectacular! Thank you everyone for sharing your pics. It helped me make up my mind. We shall see, but I have never seen a mane and tail this color on a non-silver horse.


----------



## SNDFarms (Jun 3, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> Here are a few pics from today. I am definitely thinking Silver Bay now. Her mane color is the same that shows at the base of Stepper's mane and also her leg color. She looks a lot like some of the pics you guys have shown. What do you think?


Amy,

Do you have a close up picture of this babies eyelashes and hoofs? In the one picture I see of her face her lashes look the same color as her coat, but maybe it's the sun or something it's hard to tell..

Thanks


----------



## chandab (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, just to throw a monkey wrench in the color guessing game... Here's my bay stallion (soon to be gelding), not tested for silver but tested Ee, Aa, no cream (I was told he is wild bay, but since I didn't test, don't think it was available, I don't know about silver):

This photo collage was put together in Jan/Feb 2005






And, this pic was taken in 2007, I think:


----------



## SNDFarms (Jun 3, 2011)

chandab said:


> Ok, just to throw a monkey wrench in the color guessing game... Here's my bay stallion (soon to be gelding), not tested for silver but tested Ee, Aa, no cream (I was told he is wild bay, but since I didn't test, don't think it was available, I don't know about silver):
> 
> This photo collage was put together in Jan/Feb 2005
> 
> ...


Yes it's hard to judge young foals sometimes by the color of points, but if Silver exist foal should have blonde eye lashes and striped hoofs from birth...


----------



## chandab (Jun 3, 2011)

SNDFarms said:


> Yes it's hard to judge young foals sometimes by the color of points, but if Silver exist foal should have blonde eye lashes and striped hoofs from birth...


I keep forgetting about the eye lashes. [i should check his eye lashes, but I'm pretty sure they are dark.] My silver bay mare (looks almost dark palomino) has very silver/white eye lashes. [she has appy sire, so can't attribute her striped hooves just to silver.]


----------



## SNDFarms (Jun 3, 2011)

chandab said:


> I keep forgetting about the eye lashes. [i should check his eye lashes, but I'm pretty sure they are dark.] My silver bay mare (looks almost dark palomino) has very silver/white eye lashes. [she has appy sire, so can attribute her striped hooves just to silver.]


When Appy is involved I stop guessing at that point! lol.... But with both eye lashes and hoofs usually lead to Silver..


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, I think your foal is a silver bay! Thanks for the pictures, CUTE!!! Congrats!

Andrea


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 4, 2011)

This foal's hooves are dark gray, but so are her mom's! No stripes at all. I guess there is always an exception to the rule!

Thanks everyone for the input and also the compliments. It is much appreciated! It is so nice when what you dream of turns out well.


----------



## K.C. Lunde (Jun 8, 2011)

Love the name. Beautiful.

I would call a silver bay.. red brownish body. Tan highlights (or so it would seem) with grey shading up the legs. White or silver mane and tail.

You can find her details and pictures here (cant seem to get pictures into this post):

COUNTRYLANES FAIRYTALE DESTINY


----------



## tagalong (Jun 8, 2011)

Silver bay pinto filly and dam... the filly also had striped hooves as have all her silver bay sisters and relatives...


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder if the reason Stepper's hooves are solid are because she is roan too? At any rate, her hooves are solid gray, yet she is without question a silver bay.


----------



## tagalong (Jun 8, 2011)

The hooves turn solid as a silver bay matures - but all of the silver bay babies here have started out with striped hooves...


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 8, 2011)

Well maybe she will be a liver chestnut roan. I don't care what color she is anymore, she is just cute!


----------



## barnbum (Jun 8, 2011)

She's an absolute doll, Amy. I just love her eyes.

Here's Rosie as a wee one...I love silver bays too!





















Hmm--funny--I see that strip down her back to her tail now... but she's not dun at all.


----------



## Getitia (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, I think your lovely filly is a silver bay - here is a silver bay with a lighter tail and darker mane as a weanling - and as a yearling, it is the same.


----------



## chandab (Jun 9, 2011)

Here are pics of my silver bay mare as a foal, she was so light she was registered as a palomino, but later testing prove she is silver bay (EE,Aa, no cream, no silver test available at time of testing):






So, her mane/tail were flaxen and still are.


----------

